# VINTAGE AND CUSTOM BICYCLE SHOW     MOUNT AIRY, N.C. October 23



## robertc (Oct 13, 2011)

(ozzmonaut is the sponser of this show)

There will be a Vintage and Custom Bicycle show in Mount Airy, NC on Sunday, October 23rd. The show is free and open to all participants. Please bring out any bicycle you have and enjoy hanging out with other bicycle enthusiasts. The show will be at the Sonic at 697 Independence , Mount Airy, NC. It is free to show, sell/buy/swap. The show is from 12pm until 6pm. Awards will be given in the following classes: lightweights, middleweights, balloon-tire bicycles, muscle-bikes/bmxs, ratrods?custom bicycles. Registration at 2pm, voting at 3:30, awards at 5pm. Please come out and support your bicycle community as well as this hobby.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you good sir. I was here to post it and the work has been done for me. I've posted the craigslist ads in several regions and already have had some good feedback. It really looks like this will be a good turnout, weather permitting.


----------



## robertc (Oct 15, 2011)

Tony P from Reidsville e-mailed me the infomation. I didn't see it posted and thought I would take care of that for you. Hope to see you there.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 19, 2012)

*October 23 or 28th?*

Please verify the date again. Ozzy just mentioned it was the 28th?
I'd like to make it and bring some middleweights for the show and sale...hmmm ....how to load all these in my pickup bed....may need to get a trailer for this haul.
Just need the particulars and I'll try to make the 5.5 hr ride. Not sleeping on the floor again....lol

JD


----------



## tpender3 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Show date Oct.28th MT. Airy, NC*

Sorry Robert I must have sent wrong date. Show date Oct. 28th memory gone and mine almost gone.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Oct 28th*



tpender3 said:


> Sorry Robert I must have sent wrong date. Show date Oct. 28th memory gone and mine almost gone.




10/28...got it, thanks.
probably going to bring a few bikes to sell if ebay doesn't do what is expected....now to figure how to fit it all in the truck.

Thanks
Tony


----------



## jd56 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Oct 28th*



tpender3 said:


> Sorry Robert I must have sent wrong date. Show date Oct. 28th memory gone and mine almost gone.




10/28...got it, thanks.
probably going to bring a few bikes to sell if ebay doesn't do what is expected....now to figure how to fit it all in the truck.

Thanks
Tony


----------



## ozzmonaut (Oct 7, 2012)

This is the thread from last year. This year it's on the 28th from 11-5. I'll be there earlier and later so feel free to be there whenever. I'll start a new thread shortly.


----------

